

How a 100% remote team feels about screenshot software - gorachel007
http://blog.hubstaff.com/employee-monitoring-software-from-employee-perspective/

======
lwhalen
I would never work for a company like this, for any reason. I'd change careers
(i.e., flip frozen cow parts for a living) before submitting to something like
this. What a horrible product, and a horrible CxO for implementing/allowing
it.

------
k__
> Is that legal?

I hope not.

